# 5.1 speakers somebody



## mohit (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey please suggest a GOOD,AFFORDABLE and POWERFULL 5.1 Speaker system with pricing. I want it for music,movies and gaming on my PC.


----------



## borg (Feb 28, 2005)

Creative Inspire 5200, sell for about Rs. 5000/- (probably less depending on ur location) . 

Altec Lansing 251, sell for about Rs. 6000/- ( Again price depends on ur state)


Both these are pretty good & highly recommended. U could also post ur budget for a better reply. Also try coupling these speakers with a creative Sound Blaster Live 24 bit sound card for max performance. The card sells for about Rs. 2500/- or less.


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 1, 2005)

creative inspire 5200 5.1 for 4200

  creative inspire 6700 6.1 for 4600

 Altec Lansing 251 for 5100

nd ihave been using creative inspire 6.1 nd am quite happy with its performance,so go for it,but the best way to check them is to test them PRACTICALLY,not thru reviews,previews nd all....

all price r frm nehru place,delhi


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Mar 2, 2005)

Go for creative 5200.I'm using it n its pretty good if u dont want a hard bass.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2005)

Go in for Logitech Z 640(5.1) for around 7000/- 
Creative inspire 5200(5.1) for 4500/-
Creative inspire 6600(6.1) for 5000/-
Creative inspire 6700(6.1)for 5200/-
Altec Lansing 5100(5.1) for 8000/-
Altec Lansing 251(5.1) for 5400/-


----------



## borg (Mar 3, 2005)

What is the diff. between the Inspire 6700 & the 6600?. I noticed that the 6700 are not listed on Creative's website. Have they stopped making it or what?.


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 3, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> What is the diff. between the Inspire 6700 & the 6600?. I noticed that the 6700 are not listed on Creative's website. Have they stopped making it or what?.



where ru luking m8???
check out this link...frm creative itself....nd search for 6700
*www.creative.com/speakers/usage/gaming/

though sum time bak i came across a news that stated that 6600 nd 6700 r the same...in US its called 6600 whereas in european/asian countries its 6700....cant say how much truth is there in it.....


----------



## borg (Mar 3, 2005)

If u have seen, the link to the 6700 on the page u mentioned is not clickable.


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 5, 2005)

somebody also suggest good 2.1 speakers wid pricing. Budget unknown coz my bro is gonna buy me those.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

Creative Inspire is gud , price is abt 4500 grants


----------



## satanlives (Mar 5, 2005)

2.1 dude get altec lancing ATP3 cream of the crock best damn 2.1  out there costs around 3k


----------



## djmykey (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah man ATP3 rox my sox, right now coz i got them at my table. So man if u want rocking spks then ATP3 is the perfect 1. But the only prob is that its priced bet 3.5 - 4k depends on the place u stay.


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 5, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> If u have seen, the link to the 6700 on the page u mentioned is not clickable.



 is working fine my side...check it out...nd i did checked it out while posting too....nd even if it wasnt clickable then instead of posting that u can copy paste that link ...isnt it???


----------



## djmykey (Mar 5, 2005)

grinnie ur avtaar rox dood. I love it


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 5, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> grinnie ur avtaar rox dood. I love it



thanx a lot m8.....a definate dream date for me anytime!!


----------

